# How do your tiels roost at nite?



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiki crawls on his toy... its called a shaggy kabob... about 5" in length.. some frayed knotted rope, little wood pieces and such.... It hangs quite close to the cage top so he is all hunched over and kind of hanging off the side. I don't have a clue what posses him to sleep on that. But it looks so uncomfortable. When I put the coconut tiki hut in his cage he roosted in the bottom half a couple of nites, that seemed so much better, but now he is back on the little toy. He has a cuddle buddy, but doesn't use it except to perch on once in a while... I have a happy hut I plan to put in his cage this winter when the house is cooler... I hate to take the toy out because he likes it for sleeping... but I have been looking around for something else that might be more comfortable for him... but then again maybe he is comfortable there...


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Echo has one of those fleece triangles that I made for him and on cold nights he sleeps on top of that. Other nights he finds the lowest possible place in his cage, usually the floor and sleeps there, weird bird. 

I'd say he's sleeping on the toy because he wants to be high up, try lowering the toy, below the highest perch or adding a perch at the same height as the toy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha, Gracie likes sleeping on her shaggy kabob too!! 

Snickers and Bailee like their rope swing, and Cookie just sleeps on a high perch.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl sleeps on the highest branch, and Little Bill sleeps on a little budgie swing. But some nights they have a little argument over places to sleep!  They are both at the higest places in the cage!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby and Daisy have a rope swing each, they sleep on those...........but, last night for the first time, Daisy was on her swing and Dooby was on the perch right next to her!!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, then I guess Tiki isn't so strange!!! Since he has slept there almost since I got him about 6 wks ago, I hate to change things around... anyway his sleeping arrangements.. so guess I will leave it for now... 

Its cute how all of yours tiels have different sleeping areas they like...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Most are on a perch, or a food dish or in the food dish, in the community cage (3 tiels and 4 English Budgies ) it's usually 2 tiels on the rope, one on a perch or one will go to the ladder Which looks out the window. a few times I saw all 3 tiels on the rope. but that isn't often.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tilly either sleeps on the food dish or she sleeps on the rope swing thing. Mali, well she sleeps on the perch or on the rope or on a perch. And Dipsy doesn't care where she sleeps, she'll just sit wherever she is and sleep, just as long as no one bugs her.

And the 2 males, well they'll sleep on the highest perch sometimes on their other perch depends really, wherever they are they will just sleep there.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have two different kinds of perches at the same height for spike sometimes he will sleep on the thicker (left) one and sometimes he will sleep on the thinner (right) one. He always goes to the highest part of the cage when he is tired


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

My two like to sleep on their little birdie atom at the top of the cage, although sometimes Ronan will sleep on the rope perch which is just a little lower. I've even seen him switch positions during the night, he's a crazy bird who likes to live dangerously I guess! 

My budgies have always perched at the highest place to sleep, Brin likes to roost on top of her rope boing.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie and Lee sleep at the highest perch always on the left side always together sitting side by side touching  and with Georgie and Ollie, Georgie sleeps at the second highest perch in there cage and Ollie usually sleeps down below her you know the Queen needs her own space..lol but I have noticed the last two nights Georgie is letting Ollie sit on the same perch he is still not allowed close to her they sit a little bit apart but at least its progress for Ollie


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> but I have noticed the last two nights Georgie is letting Ollie sit on the same perch he is still not allowed close to her they sit a little bit apart but at least its progress for Ollie



:rofl: She must be feeling lonely afterall, just don't let on that you notice.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*Piper and Snitch beddy bye*

:yawn: Snitch sleeps either on his swing, or highest point of rope perch.
Piper (in quarantine) sleeps highest point of his rope perch. :zzz:

I think most birds, including wild, sleep high up. I would imagine for protection.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree that it mostly is because of protection in the wild, but I guess it must be instinct to sleep high up captive aswell!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, they all sure have different places to sleep.... interesting reading...


----------

